# Knight of the Garter, 1879



## paullaurence (Nov 29, 2011)

As part of my research into my ancestor Charles Teft Laurence (1845-?) I have acquired the crew agreements for the ship Knight of the Garter (1877-1896) covering the years 1880-1882 from the Newfoundland Maritime Archives. I can only find one do***ent, the Inward list of crew and passengers for the 1879 voyage from London to Sidney, NSW. This is available online. Please can anyone help me find more information on this voyage, or even the location of the 1879 crew agreement?


----------

